# ReVox PR99



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all!
I could lay my hands on a ReVox PR99 MK I. Anyone knows anything about it?onder:onder:

Cheers,
-Marco


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

It's essentially the same as a B77 only with balanced ins/outs. I think there is a mk. I, II and III of the 99, not sure which one you're looking at but off the top of my head I believe all three have 7.5/15 ips settings.

I personally like the sound of Revox machines. They were originally intended as 'prosumer' machines but they have a nice character and became highly regarded by a lot of broadcaster types.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi ngarjuna,
thanks for the reply! So you think it could be a good buy (given it's good shape) for translating ¼ inch tape recordings to digital? :daydream:


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

What's the going price?

Assuming a reasonable price and good condition it should do for reading masters and more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

The price is 3000 kroner (around 401€ or 511$). The ad doesn't say much: works 100%, 7.5/15 ips. I haven't contacted the seller yet, but the guy lives 10Km from my place.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like a pretty reasonable price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

ngarjuna said:


> Yeah, that sounds like a pretty reasonable price.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for your help!:T


----------

